
Why the Accelerator Game Is Played Out - jsc123
https://medium.com/@ivynewgen/the-startup-world-has-matured-it-s-time-for-most-accelerators-to-go-afbb221d5d22
======
bobby_9x
Accelerators remind me of those companies that claim they can help you 'become
a model' by paying for crappy head shots and helping you through their
connections (and taking a percentage in the process).

Many startup founders treat these accelerators like the end goal and give up
when they don't actually make it.

I would argue that accelerators are actually the sign of a more mature market.
Everyone smells money and you now have the scammers, con artists, and the
mediocre trying to make a buck.

